# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX تحديثات :  HxcMagma V1.0.3.0 ALCATEL/VODAFONE/TCL CODE CALCULATOR HOT HOT HOT UPDATE

## mohamed73

*Added These Models for Code Calculation*  *OT-1035D,**OT-1035X,**OT-2007D,**OT-2007X,**OT-2012D,**OT-2012G,**OT-4015A,**OT-4015D**OT-4015N,**OT-4015T,**OT-4015X,**OT-4016A,**OT-4016D,**OT-4016X,**OT-4018A,**OT-4018D**OT-4018F,**OT-4018M,**OT-4018X,**OT-4019A,**OT-4019M,**OT-4019X,**OT-4032A,**OT-4032D**OT-4032E,**OT-4032X,**OT-5038A,**OT-5038D,**OT-5038E,**OT-5038X,**OT-5042A,**OT-5042A**OT-5042D,**OT-5042D,**OT-5042X,**OT-5042X,**OT-5050A,**OT-5050S,**OT-5050X,**OT-5050Y**OT-6014X,**OT-6015X,**OT-6016A,**OT-6016D,**OT-6016E,**OT-6016X,**OT-6032A,**OT-6032X**OT-6036A,**OT-6036X,**OT-6036Y,**OT-6037B,**OT-6037K,**OT-6037Y,**OT-6043A,**OT-6043D**OT-6050A,**OT-6050F,**OT-6050Y,**OT-7042A,**OT-7042D,**OT-7045Y,**OT-7047A,**OT-7047D**OT-7047E,**OT-7050Y,**OT-8030Y,**OT-D819,**OT-D820X,**OT-H900M,**OT-I215X,**OT-I216X,**OT-J736L,**OT-J920,**OT-J929L,**OT-MOV2X**OT-P310A,**OT-P310X,**OT-P312X,**OT-P320A**OT-P320X,**OT-P321,**OT-P322X,**OT-P323X,**OT-P330X,**OT-P688L,**OT-V685,**IDOL 2,**IDOL 2 Mini**IDOL 2 Mini S,**IDOL 2 S,**IDOL Alpha,**IDOL X+,**POP 7,**POP C1,**POP C2,**POP C9,**POP S3,**POP S7,**POP S9**VODAFONE 685,**TCL J920*    Added more than 3000 new providers*SAMSUNG SMALL UPDATE: REPAIRED SMALL BUGS*   *PS. Please Post Bugs Reports with Complete details...*  *Details you have to Post like this. 
Name of model:
Name of Firmware/Baseband etc:
Screen shot of software: 
Complete Details of problem:*      *You can post Bug Reports in this thread: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Download:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Success Stories:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Follow Us on Twitter for always Update to Date:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Follow us on Facebook 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

